# Useless Billy done stole half my ribs #288



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 15, 2015)

And didn't even leave me a reeb


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 15, 2015)

Here's the other half..


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 15, 2015)

This is what he left me..


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 15, 2015)

Rut row


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 15, 2015)

Hope bama don't lock this one down early


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 15, 2015)

Where'd Krun go. Maybe the swimmin hole?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2015)

An to think .... I used to like at Billy fella ... Stewpid thief!


----------



## karen936 (Mar 15, 2015)

nice one DHD


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 15, 2015)

Those look good dhd. I woulda stole those too


----------



## karen936 (Mar 15, 2015)

I cant believe he left you any at all.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 15, 2015)

Dey was real good! I'm stuffed and out of reebs


----------



## karen936 (Mar 15, 2015)

He musta not have been able to carry them
all with his one arm.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 15, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I cant believe he left you any at all.



Me either. He must have been feeling generous


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 15, 2015)

All the Billy's are outside playin in the sun. I'm goin to join you in 68 more laps


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 15, 2015)

Go on up to pumpkin center and get more reebs


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 15, 2015)

Fixin to grill some poke chops here.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2015)

Just ate McDonald's.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2015)

Lftt


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 15, 2015)

3.25 hrs for the first practice. I was impressed with the coach and the kids. Thank it will be a winning team


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 15, 2015)

Wendy's large chilli and side of Cesar salad.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 15, 2015)

Sinclair's ice cream gave me the rumble guts


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2015)

Chicken and sausage cooked. Chicken broth strained, cooled, and grease removed. Just waiting for my daughter to get a little closer to town before putting the jambalaya together.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 15, 2015)

im back, got a new selfie today!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 15, 2015)

Good grubbin there dhd


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 15, 2015)

Keep the selfie to facebook


----------



## mattech (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 15, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Good grubbin there dhd



Waitn on your pics bigs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 15, 2015)

Mt gets them flops


----------



## mattech (Mar 15, 2015)

My neighbors Dad died yesterday. Her brother played football with me growing up and I've known him since I was six. Apparently he was a member here. Hopefully I can find out his name.


----------



## mattech (Mar 15, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Mt gets them flops



Got lucky on that one.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 15, 2015)

I call this a Bigelow  its like a pastrami sandwich like a Ruben but somewhere in between


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 15, 2015)

Mt sorry to hear that, I dread the day I lose one of my parents


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 15, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I call this a Bigelow  its like a pastrami sandwich like a Ruben but somewhere in between



Looks good bigs send me one


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 15, 2015)

Looks good bigs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 15, 2015)

Just pickn at you GPS selfie away


----------



## mattech (Mar 15, 2015)

I do too Mm, I was having lunch with my parents when I found out, my parents knew him too.


----------



## mattech (Mar 15, 2015)

Dang bige looks good.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 15, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I call this a Bigelow  its like a pastrami sandwich like a Ruben but somewhere in between



Wow!! Now that's good looking grub!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm full as a tick and still would try to eat one!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 15, 2015)

Coming along


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 15, 2015)

Grilt zuchini


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 15, 2015)

Those look good too Mark!! Yummy!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 15, 2015)

We some cooking fools


----------



## bigelow (Mar 15, 2015)

Lookin good mark  I heard putting a lime in those is gay.  I do it anyway


----------



## bigelow (Mar 15, 2015)

I ain't got no reebs or vodka, I have a couple drinks worth of  WR that will do  drink that during walkin dead


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2015)

Nashville was packed with Kentucky fans at the BB tournament. You can tell there is not much to do in this state.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 15, 2015)

Goin


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 15, 2015)

For the


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 15, 2015)

Flippitty


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 15, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 15, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 15, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Lookin good mark  I heard putting a lime in those is gay.  I do it anyway



I don't need to flavor my reebs


----------



## bigelow (Mar 15, 2015)

Takes me back to my teenage years adding a lime  lol


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 15, 2015)

That sammich looks good bigs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 15, 2015)

Yup the Korean wife is on her way


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 15, 2015)

The chickun was good. I know that pork was awesome


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 15, 2015)

Plated up! Erbody cleaned their plate tonight.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 15, 2015)

Mrs Mag: " Geeze Mark, how many beers have you drank?"
Me: "Almost all of them".


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 15, 2015)

looks good 7mag. We grilled brockly  with the chickun. I doo love zucchini and eggplant on the grill. I burnt all the spiders in my grill tonite.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 15, 2015)

brought up a container of mystery fish out of the freezer. My have a grill or fry on that later this week depending on what it is.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2015)

I had a steak at Carrabas this afternoon, should have know better than order a steak at an Italian Restaurant. The wife had Mahi and it was a lot better. The two glasses of wine were good though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> brought up a container of mystery fish out of the freezer. My have a grill or fry on that later this week depending on what it is.



They make these things callled "Permanent markers" that will write on both plastic bags AND containers! You never have to guess again "Is this sqwerl or rattlesnake?"


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I had a steak at Carrabas this afternoon, should have know better than order a steak at an Italian Restaurant. The wife had Mahi and it was a lot better. The two glasses of wine were good though.



You were doomed right from the start. Never order something that you know YOU could cook better at home.


----------



## mattech (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2015)

mattech said:


> Hey



sup, lab guy?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2015)

And date it too.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You were doomed right from the start. Never order something that you know YOU could cook better at home.



I only went there because the wife likes Italian, and was hoping I could find something I liked.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 15, 2015)

Silly boy.......rattlesnake never makes it to the freezer.............neither do oysters...............


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 15, 2015)

Or rabbits


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 15, 2015)

Or crabs


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 15, 2015)

or shrimps


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 15, 2015)

Or froglegs


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> They make these things callled "Permanent markers" that will write on both plastic bags AND containers! You never have to guess again "Is this sqwerl or rattlesnake?"





That reminds me, I got about a dozen or so diamondbacks and between 30 and 40 canebrakes in my freezer. Reckon I oughter go ahead and tan em.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Silly boy.......rattlesnake never makes it to the freezer.............neither do oysters...............



Rattler freezes just fine. 
Oysters..... not so much.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 15, 2015)

or shark


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2015)

And a couple of cottonmouths.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2015)

I got some year old mystery fish in the freezer, reckon it's still good?


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 15, 2015)

Robbert can't tell sqwerl from rattlesnake


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 15, 2015)

BBQbosssmoked up some tasty cottonmouth at WAR II


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 15, 2015)

I fount this at the huntin club today in Twiggs co. I always find pieces of em and pieces of broken sea shells. Never figured I woulda fount one in this good of shape. How old y'all wreckin it is?


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 15, 2015)

I think I won the golf outing today, I hit the ball more times than anyone else........


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> And a couple of cottonmouths.


See? Nic knows snake freezes well. Bet he's got it labeled too. 


T.P. said:


> I got some year old mystery fish in the freezer, reckon it's still good?


Vacuum packed or in water?


lagrangedave said:


> Robbert can't tell sqwerl from rattlesnake


You parcel up your critters like you want to and i'll do mine.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> I fount this at the huntin club today in Twiggs co. I always find pieces of em and pieces of broken sea shells. Never figured I woulda fount one in this good of shape. How old y'all wreckin it is?



Don't know. What year did the ocean recede from Twiggs County?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't know. What year did the ocean recede from Twiggs County?



I remember going down there to the beach.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2015)

Ziploc, rh.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't know. What year did the ocean recede from Twiggs County?



Not sure.  I been tryin to google it but havent had any luck


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 15, 2015)

Dang Bo$$ is old..............


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2015)

That's cool, Hilsman.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hilsman.. Sand dollas ain't a shellfish.. Jus sayin


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2015)

How that sucker ain't broke is a miracle.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ou can't eat em... Do do it .. Man


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2015)

I thought that was an oyster shell?


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey a guy in Columbus has a 30# box of fresh appalacheecola oysters for $50 is that a goot price?


----------



## oops1 (Mar 15, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I thought that was an oyster shell?



It happens.. I'm salt wise and can tell you.. They sit too swuft


----------



## mattech (Mar 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> sup, lab guy?



Yes?


----------



## oops1 (Mar 15, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Hey a guy in Columbus has a 30# box of fresh appalacheecola oysters for $50 is that a goot price?



I would not buy my oysters off of Craiglist .. Jus sayin


----------



## mattech (Mar 15, 2015)

Pretty cool hillsman.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 15, 2015)

T.P. said:


> How that sucker ain't broke is a miracle.



That was my first thought TP.  Neva figured i woulda fount one like this.  It was on a road that they had bulldozed in a few years ago.


----------



## mattech (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm going through my laptop helping my son with a school project and it looks like they deleted 10 years worth of pictures off my laptop. I'm furious, at least I backed it up in January.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Hey a guy in Columbus has a 30# box of fresh appalacheecola oysters for $50 is that a goot price?



If they've been on ice since harvest, yes. 
Just sitting in the back of a pickup truck, no.


----------



## mattech (Mar 15, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> That was my first thought TP.  Neva figured i woulda fount one like this.  It was on a road that they had bulldozed in a few years ago.



Go buy a bunch next time you are at the beach and just throw them out every where. Lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 15, 2015)

Flop


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 15, 2015)

Old guy wit a seafood market on Buena Vista road, they ship fresh twice a week. Not worried about freshness just the price.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Old guy wit a seafood market on Buena Vista road, they ship fresh twice a week. Not worried about freshness just the price.



Last Christmas we paid $65 for a bag in panama city so if thats a bushel bag, i'd say its a real good price.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Last Christmas we paid $65 for a bag in panama city so if thats a bushel bag, i'd say its a real good price.





We used to pay $12 for a bushel of selects in Apalach. Long time ago.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 15, 2015)

Fount a little info on when twiggs was under water.  65 million years ago seems to be the common answer Im finding.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> We used to pay $12 for a bushel of selects in Apalach. Long time ago.



I get sticker shock any time i go into a seafood market, but the heart and stomach knows what it wants.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I get sticker shock any time i go into a seafood market, but the heart and stomach knows what it wants.





That was the good old days though. Limit on speckled trout was 50 per person, Paul hadn`t discovered how to blacken reds, you could still gillnet mullet, and you could fish saltwater along The Forgotten Coast for free. Even us from Georgia.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Fount a little info on when twiggs was under water.  65 million years ago seems to be the common answer Im finding.



Either that or somebody had one of those bathroom baskets of seashells they sell the tourists and dumped them out. 

That reminds me. I felt bad about it later but:
My father and i met some friends for a dove shoot in central Alabama. While we were sitting on the tailgate under the tree's, one of the guy's noticed a small pile of oyster shells next to the truck. My father had just gotten his degree in History from Troy University and commenced to talking about ancient Indians and oyster shell's and the huge mounds on the coast, etc...
I had to ruin it for him and said "OR a bunch of guys showed up for a dove shoot, ate oysters, and tossed them in the woods."
I thought he was gonna kill me.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Either that or somebody had one of those bathroom baskets of seashells they sell the tourists and dumped them out.



I would day thats a good possibility but there are thousands of little pieces of sand dollars and sea shells all over the property. One guy found a sharks tooth down there last year.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> That was the good old days though. Limit on speckled trout was 50 per person, Paul hadn`t discovered how to blacken reds, you could still gillnet mullet, and you could fish saltwater along The Forgotten Coast for free. Even us from Georgia.



My dad and I used to go down To Finn Hollaway rent a john boat, put the 9.5 Johnson on it go into the creeks and load the boat with Reds and Trout.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> I would day thats a good possibility but there are thousands of little pieces of sand dollars and sea shells all over the property. One guy found a sharks tooth down there last year.



There oughta be a lot of indian artifacts around there too if you are finding that stuff. Sounds like an ancient drain.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> There oughta be a lot of indian artifacts around there too if you are finding that stuff. Sounds like an ancient drain.



I keep lookin for arra heads and stuff like that but havent had any luck. The pres of the club has had the property for 30+ years and dont recall anyone finding arra heads but i still look for em


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 15, 2015)

I end up with mystery fish from time to time.  It happens.  Sometimes the sharpie ain't where you left it.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey guys  what up


----------



## bigelow (Mar 15, 2015)

Good finds Hils


----------



## bigelow (Mar 15, 2015)

I am sore as heck now  prolly walked a couple hundred acres tiday  we parked and walked from the gate


----------



## bigelow (Mar 15, 2015)

Lots of uphill both ways on that mnt


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2015)

All that walking bigs, I hope you got something.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ain't caught up, what I miss?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2015)

What you got Pnut?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 15, 2015)

I did  boss... just the satisfaction of the kids having a good time.  The wife and tiny bigs joined us for the 2nd hunt.  Not really hunting at that point but lots of fun  we did de lots of tracks and 1 hen..  Good scouting for next week though


----------



## bigelow (Mar 15, 2015)

What up nut?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 15, 2015)

Chula flash here! C y'all tomorrow!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm draggin.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 15, 2015)

Just finished the bottle of Elijah Craig only had a couple left in it ready fo bed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2015)

Night, y'all.
I might as well get one last good night's sleep without worrying about the beeper going off.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 15, 2015)

I did realize.. All the grunt work last 3 weeks puttin me back in shape a bit.  May have to keep up with being active.  Self demotion coming up


----------



## bigelow (Mar 15, 2015)

Night bamer enjoy


----------



## mattech (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2015)

Night Robert


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2015)

Well, well, well, Looks who is hera. That is Pappy from the North East.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey Big,matt and Kydawg


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 15, 2015)

Pappy logged in, then got called away from da 'puter


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 15, 2015)

Pappy worked on da boat some today, and then finished picking up broken limbs and such from the ice storm.  Sure were nice to be able to work in da yard without freezin fer a change


----------



## bigelow (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice to read ya bkw and ngp


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 15, 2015)

Pappy gotta get in da bed.... Pappy is still recovering from Jerusalem time


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 15, 2015)

Got to watching a movie the punisher. Man that was a good one!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2015)

Believe Pappy been in the jailhouse for a month.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey Bee Kay.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 15, 2015)

Man I can't wait to kill me some turkies this coming weekend.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 15, 2015)

Kydawg, you been keeping everybody straight in here?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Kydawg, you been keeping everybody straight in here?



I have to boot one out of here every now and then.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2015)

Scraps just got back from possum hunting.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 15, 2015)

Now that I wouldn't doubt.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 15, 2015)

I found another arrow head rhias weekend.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Either that or somebody had one of those bathroom baskets of seashells they sell the tourists and dumped them out.
> 
> That reminds me. I felt bad about it later but:
> My father and i met some friends for a dove shoot in central Alabama. While we were sitting on the tailgate under the tree's, one of the guy's noticed a small pile of oyster shells next to the truck. My father had just gotten his degree in History from Troy University and commenced to talking about ancient Indians and oyster shell's and the huge mounds on the coast, etc...
> ...



A few years ago I was doing a survey on a sizable tract of land so I had a key to the gate. My 90 year old mother and her 90 year old double first cousin were visiting. I decided to ride them around some of their old haunts. When we got to where two creeks meet the archeologist were in front of the old delapadated camp doing shovel surveys. They hit a oyster pile as we drove up. They were all excited. My old aunt told them to dig a little deeper and they would find old beer cans and a liquor bottle or two. Which they did.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 15, 2015)

This weekend.lol


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 15, 2015)

Pappy is getting ready fer some crappie fishin.  They say they are starting to warm up on Lanier and Oconee.  

Pappy is taking Dylan down to Oconee for a couple days of camping out and fishing fer da crappies.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 15, 2015)

neara flop


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 15, 2015)

Lol scrapy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 15, 2015)

floppppp


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 15, 2015)

blast... got beat out by a lol....

howdy BMW.... how is buck misser doing?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 15, 2015)

time to start practizing my buck gimpin fer the upcoming season.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 15, 2015)

Go fo it


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 15, 2015)

Guess I better hit the bed. Note fellas


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 15, 2015)

Doing great Pappy!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2015)

Nite Bee Kay.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 15, 2015)

Dang I can't type tonight.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 15, 2015)

Pappy is gonna hit da sack too.

Night all

God bless


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 15, 2015)

Nite ky


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2015)

Later Pappy.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2015)

Getting sleepy in here. I got up fore breakfast this morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2015)

Night JB and Scrapy.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2015)

Night Buckfiddy wherever you laying your head tonight.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Scraps just got back from possum hunting.



Goood night every one. I'll take on the night shift and talk to myself. 

Last time I was on here I was hog skinning and forgot to use my personal safety gear.  No problem yet.

Coon season done gone. Gators put a stop to it as much as season. Got only 43 this year. Sorry dogs is the blame plus me not hunting much in December.

Did I ever tell ya'll that I don't turkey hunt? I know I would like it. When I was married my wife was about tired of me coon hunting so I never took up turkey hunting.


----------



## M80 (Mar 15, 2015)

Well we had 9.55lbs Saturday. It took 11.32lbs. I think we finished 5th out of 24 boats. Of course we lost a 4lber at the. Kay on a shakey head that would have at least put us in 2nd but we had fun and caught a lot of fish. 

Y'all doing ok.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 15, 2015)

Doin good mkw can't sleep bout to try again


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 15, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Doin good mkw can't sleep bout to try again



I always got to get completely off Billy to sleep. I go to youtube and crank up Gunsmoke reruns. That works for me. I could a been Festus.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

I would eat a raw egg.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

But I cook wild hog to death and then turn around and cook it some more.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

I fried some too much and then made gravy and it still simmers. Rue about to turn to candy.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

Put some in a slow cooker and it still slow cookin for breakfast.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

I always get up before breakfast Boss cause I get lazy women.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

Used to get one sometimes be singin in de kitchen, pots bangin and all.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

Bingo!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2015)

Scrappy is da man!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

Wooooooo.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

Pipe fitter gal smelt like cheap perfume and stale cigs. thought of scrapys night time escapades


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2015)

theys a song about that Mac!


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Hay


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Hate I missed neg pappy


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey, morning


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 16, 2015)

mownin.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 16, 2015)

Friday, March 20
The First Day of Spring (Spring Equinox) 2015


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Whoa


----------



## karen936 (Mar 16, 2015)

Morning all time to go walking.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Morning


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

Mornin' Karen.  I took Mrs JB and little JB on a good walk yesterday to the creek, nothing was biting, but, my little girl had fun throwing rocks in the creek


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 16, 2015)

At the office this am


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 16, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Mornin' Karen.  I took Mrs JB and little JB on a good walk yesterday to the creek, nothing was biting, but, my little girl had fun throwing rocks in the creek



That's always a good time


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

She insisted that she get to carry the fishing pole:


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

Yea, DHD, it was a great time.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 16, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Sounds fun


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Yup


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Yuuuup


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 16, 2015)

ribs are good with raw eaaggs and bakin rare


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

Rare bacon?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

Rare bakin is the only bakin.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

I been known to throw hard bakin at the waffle house cook.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

I wanna eat it not break it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

Love me some fat bakin.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Watch out now


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

To pretty of a day to work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

Mornin folks!!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 16, 2015)

I like flabby bacon.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Chewy bacon is where it's at


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

I like makin bacon!


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I like makin bacon!


----------



## karen936 (Mar 16, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> She insisted that she get to carry the fishing pole:



Cute


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

Slow in hera.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

This aint no Waffle House.
.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 16, 2015)

caynenne and brown sugar smoked bacon
is the bomb


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm not picky when it comes to bacon


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

mud likes turkey bacon


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 16, 2015)

I just woke up! Lil nut barfed again early this am, and now I think I got to.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

Speakin of Pnut, we were discussing you barfing yesterday.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 16, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I just woke up! Lil nut barfed again early this am, and now I think I got to.



 That sucks!



mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of Pnut, we were discussing you barfing yesterday.



That's odd


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

I knew there was a reason I didn't like Garth Brooks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

oops1 said:


> That sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd



We were discussing the billy hog hunt and tater salad


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

flop


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

Liberal pshyco.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

Crybaby nosinging goofball.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

Jackwagon ladyman.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

Cross-dresser


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

Too bad his mama didn't step on him.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

Oops, it was an accident.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

Not sure how I stepped on him 6 times very rapidly.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Morning T


----------



## oops1 (Mar 16, 2015)

What did Chris.. Or Garth or whatever do this time?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Scrapy pulling a double shift.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

What'd GB do?

I don't much like country music anyway.  Some of the old stuff, maybe.....


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm lost on my phone


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2015)

Badly loss


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm lost on my phone



Where did you lose it?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2015)

Please don't band me


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2015)

No using it


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2015)

Help


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2015)

I ran t off


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2015)

Boss them glasses are helping


----------



## karen936 (Mar 16, 2015)

Y'all confusing me.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

morning yall


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

sup technomatic


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Morning Martin. K lost his phone and cannot take a picture of the giant hog he killed.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey Bo$$


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

That is very unfortunate.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't trust grown men who sing about piña colãdas


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

Im confused to KAyrAn


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey nitram


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Kill any ducks this weekend.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

TP I need an AWS book for dummies you know where I can find one. Something about 3/32 electrodes


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

I got one for 1½/16ths.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

lolol


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

And another for 6/64ths


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

An 12/128ths also


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

No a 3/32ths though


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> TP I need an AWS book for dummies you know where I can find one. Something about 3/32 electrodes



I have a book about sink hole repair.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

You shoulda axed me two hours ago, Mm. I got a dummy books galore at the shop.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

Morning, KD.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

Goon Brooks been singing his Obama praises. The greatest man he is says he.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

I bet they'd both fit in a toe sack with a few concrete blocks.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

I'd get two sacks if they wouldn't both fit in one.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi, technomatt.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

My head is hurtin. Might try and nap it off.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

Whachu welding wid threethirtytwo rods? Y'all makin deer stands?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Garth never been much on smarts. Just because he can sing he thinks that makes him some kind of well of wisdom. His well has gone dry.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Kow Kounting time in Kentuck. SYL


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

Wear flip flops, KD, it makes counting them a lot easier.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 16, 2015)

Blaaawwwwaaaahhhaaaa!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Whachu welding wid threethirtytwo rods? Y'all makin deer stands?[/QUOTE
> 3/4" nelson studs to angle. WPS used approved it but code says no good.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

No good flop.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey guys


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Open toed shoes are made for counting.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

making tacos for dinner....largemouth bass tacos


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeh


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Hola


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

I didn't know bass Like tacos


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Afternoon


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

What size hook, and how do ya hook em?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

no the bass liked the trick worm


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

They seem to brittle to put a hook in


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

i like the bass tacos


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 16, 2015)

mattech said:


> I didn't know bass Like tacos



They love em...makes great bait!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

i only like soft tacos mattech they are not brittle


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Seems like the taco would crumble


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh OK, soft tacos would be easy to hook, but I bet you only get a few cast out of them.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

cant decide between grilled or fried


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

for the bass


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Do they like mild or hot salsa


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

topping will be cabbage, avocado, sour cream, cheese, lime, cilantro


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

I think the bass would like fried, makes em feel more at home


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> topping will be cabbage, avocado, sour cream, cheese, lime, cilantro



I bet you'll catch a lot of bass with a setup like that, good color and a great scent trail.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

thats true about the fried mattech


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

hot salsa btw


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Gonna need a lot of weight to sink a taco like that, unless you at running a top water plug out of it.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

I learned a lot about fishing from yall


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

I fished with bread before, but never tacos.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Fish like hotdogs too


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

63/64th ounce weight is prefered.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

but you can to a 127/128th ouncer ..anythign more gets too heavy


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

We had a few foot long worms crawling around on my daughters softball field Saturday. I'm gonna take me a cup of dirt and catch me a few tonight.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> 63/64th ounce weight is prefered.





Nitram4891 said:


> but you can to a 127/128th ouncer ..anythign more gets too heavy



Good tip, thanks.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Yall will never guess what I am doing


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

my friend fished with live worms this weekend and i fished trick worms.  I out fished him six to one.  Not worth it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

hopefully not getting pooled over again


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Will bass bite fajitas?


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> my friend fished with live worms this weekend and i fished trick worms.  I out fished him six to one.  Not worth it.



A pink trickworm has been my go to bait for 15 years now. Fish love em.


----------



## ccherry (Mar 16, 2015)

Heading to Jax?


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Yall will never guess what I am doing



Are you home alone?


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

...


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Heading to Jax?





Ding ding


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Whew, I was scared to guess


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

I think you should take I16


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

To I95


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

But that's just me


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

I say that every week.lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

dang


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Nitram stepped away


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

take 75 to I10


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

but thats just me


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

i say that every week


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

lol


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

I think I will take i4 to 95 north


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Have you thought about just flying down?


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Its a quick flight


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Creflo dolla will take you on his new jet


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

flying to jax is my preferred method


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

in the UFO


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

I salary and work 50-60 hrs 

2 tanks of gas and hotel < flight, rental, hotel  

I want a bigger bonus this year


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Flying would be my preferred method but when that guy quit down there I had to leave with short notice and just been drivin it ever since b


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> T.P. said:
> 
> 
> > Whachu welding wid threethirtytwo rods? Y'all makin deer stands?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

oops is in da house


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

oops ran away quickly.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey TP


----------



## oops1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Sup.. Fellas?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey 1spooo


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I salary and work 50-60 hrs
> 
> 2 tanks of gas and hotel < flight, rental, hotel
> 
> I want a bigger bonus this year




Do you not expense that stuff?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Company pays for everything  

They figure on a few trips a year after start up  I'm on 6 or so


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Now


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

&#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;&#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;&#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;&#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;&#55357;&#56988;&#55357;&#56988;&#55357;&#56984;


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

75-I10 is 23 min faster


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

You can shoot hogs on the side of I95 though.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Eat Beenie Weenies and charge them for Porterhouse bigs.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't forget dairy queen has free ice cream cones today


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Werd


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

Bigs you should get one of Ky's racin goats and it wouldnt take ya so long to get to JVille. Save gas too


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

Still turn in your some fuel tickets you get from random strangers.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Leaky gas can in a minivan is making me high


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

Maybe Mattech could let you borrow the van.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

mattech said:


> Leaky gas can in a minivan is making me high



Speakin of high, tell the mrs. i said hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Got about three more mikes and I'm swerving bad.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Not gonna make it


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

This is ethanol free gas too


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

The good stuff


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Pour it on a rag and sniff it all day


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 16, 2015)

Bout ta go catch some fishes


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 16, 2015)

Try too any how


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 16, 2015)

Should werk


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 16, 2015)

Plenty of die know might


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 16, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 16, 2015)

Fishin flop


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 16, 2015)

Later


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

Later y'all


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

I heard tacos make good bait


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

Gander mtn stinks


----------



## karen936 (Mar 16, 2015)

well good afternoon I see this almost went
x rated.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 16, 2015)

Watch y'alls mail the lures went out today.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 16, 2015)

Good visit at the Cancer doc's today
his proteins are way down with only one
treatment, It's a really good thing.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey nut


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Cow were so happy for the sweet feed, that they counter their selves.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

That is good news KRun. Praying that it continues.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Good visit at the Cancer doc's today
> his proteins are way down with only one
> treatment, It's a really good thing.



Good to hear krun. Still praying for him, and you.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Why is Hillary Clinton on my TV?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 16, 2015)

Good news krun!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 16, 2015)

Cut it off bo$$.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Shut it off, shut it off.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Idk, why?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't know why drink bud dry


----------



## karen936 (Mar 16, 2015)

This one is slow


----------



## karen936 (Mar 16, 2015)

no one hera


----------



## karen936 (Mar 16, 2015)

Gonna push it


----------



## karen936 (Mar 16, 2015)

y'all be proud


----------



## karen936 (Mar 16, 2015)

smoking corn beef in the morning


----------



## karen936 (Mar 16, 2015)

new recipe


----------



## karen936 (Mar 16, 2015)

flopper


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I don't know why drink bud dry



So you wont get wet if you spill it on yourself.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

Good news Kayran


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

I just found out corn beef don't have corn in it. I thought it was a corn and beef mix


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

Billy picks his nose in public


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

Terry from Cleveland Brown is gay.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

Yup my bank account is drained


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

Buying an engine for my sons truck  paying tags.. That would have been a nice river boat.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

Eyerecon no one cares of the trouble I've been.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I just found out corn beef don't have corn in it. I thought it was a corn and beef mix



That right there proves beyond a shadow of doubt you are a billy


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey all. Kookin sum Brunswick stew with leftovers from the weekend


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Sang us a song mig. Cryin the blues


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Thx for friendin me. You and bo$$ are my oneliest buds


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

I gots peeps in high places


----------



## karen936 (Mar 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Eyerecon no one cares of the trouble I've been.



I sorry for your troubles Fuzzy


----------



## karen936 (Mar 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> So you wont get wet if you spill it on yourself.



It's just a saying Boss I dranks vodka


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Bo$$ got some friends


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

karen936 said:


> It's just a saying Boss I dranks vodka



Woohoo.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 16, 2015)

Bbl gots get up of my bottom.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Miss krun=fun times


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Ever time I open a reeb it has a hole in it. I sit it down,turn around and its impty


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm all alone in herea


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Cept fo MT


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2015)

I just found out that the banana nut bread from the store is imatation bananas


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Yup my bank account is drained


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

I drank 4 reebs an hour


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

What I miss


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


>



Yup soon as my bank account is high and I'm happy its all comes at one time. Kids and taxes take it all. Well good thing I had it. I did buy me a new ultra lite rod and real a six pack and a zaxbys salad today. Eyerecon I'm rich with reebs and salad fer a night.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 16, 2015)

You rich wid frands too Fuzzy.............


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

Bill came by and got my last $300 said he needs to save the poor and destitute. He gonna buy a plane and fly around telling the poor  to give him money so they can be rich.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> You rich wid frands too Fuzzy.............



Younright Dave you keep a cooler full of reebs and we friends. I always got a reeb when you around.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

6lb test line is getting harder to see these days. They making real clear.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Bill came by and got my last $300 said he needs to save the poor and destitute. He gonna buy a plane and fly around telling the poor  to give him money so they can be rich.



Said he had to do that 199,999 more times.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Evening


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> 6lb test line is getting harder to see these days. They making real clear.



I getting to where I need glasses to tie the knot


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

dhd getting married again if he can find his glasses.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Scrapy is devoted. He clocked in early.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

I went to preacher school, man I could have been rich if I could live a lie.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

They make extra large shirts smaller and fishing line clearer these days


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Think We will ride throught the country down to Ed's Bar B Q.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2015)

Turkey time folks, that means U needreeb to call a turkey.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 16, 2015)

Bone In ribeye tonite hera...........


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 16, 2015)

Aiming fluid K.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2015)

Fish & reeb go gud to.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Turkey time folks, that means U needreeb to call a turkey.


Is that reeb or rehab?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2015)

ribeye wid no bone here tanite. Yeap dave aimin fluid.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm no quitter, no rehab fer me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2015)

Boom Boom Boom


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 16, 2015)

Me and K ain't no quitters.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Sounds good Lagrange


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> dhd getting married again if he can find his glasses.



s.a.l.t.s


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Learned that "salts"
Means smiled a little then stopped. My new acronym for the day


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

What a boring drive boring boring boring boring


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 16, 2015)

bigelow said:


> What a boring drive boring boring boring boring



I bet


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Look at pics of the Reuben you made. That sure would excite me!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Me and K ain't no quitters.



We vets, we gotta drink now.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

bigelow said:


> What a boring drive boring boring boring boring



Should have went 16


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Be scenery


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

Bigs is a cry baby.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2015)

mattech said:


> Should have went 16



Better yet, borrow my GPS i bought at Big Lots. It'll route you thru Texas to get to Orlando.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

I did mtech worse than 75


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

I used to drive Asheville to Charlotte to Wilmington the to st Simons island in four days.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

I only had to work 4 to six hrs per project. So it was easy to drive.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I did mtech worse than 75



16 is super boring, don't get low on gas either. 

I still like it better. I stop less if I have less options to stop.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

I chose the 4hrs.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

It's my party and I will cry if I want to mig


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Better yet, borrow my GPS i bought at Big Lots. It'll route you thru Texas to get to Orlando.



I used mine in Texas to get me yo fry's electronics. It took me to a house in the middle of the ghetto.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

I got stabbed over the weekend 30 stitches but I'm OK.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

The first thing I did was stop at bass pro before I hit 16


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

Yup got a good slice by a random robbery


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

My son juat got an infield home run. Lol he got hit by the ball running to second and third. Lol


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Bama gets his electronics from a crack house


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

I bought an ambition rod and reel combo today. Y'all ever heard of ambition?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

This stretch of 95 kind of sucks to


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

I have no ambitions mig


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

Seems like a solid spincast has no play and 4bearings.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

I got the 5ft rod for creek fishing


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Never heard of it Mm, I know gander mt has horrible prices though. Lol did you get it on sale?


----------



## ccherry (Mar 16, 2015)

Where yall izzz?


----------



## ccherry (Mar 16, 2015)

Where yall izzz?


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Right chere


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Ritchchere


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Here


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 16, 2015)

Is MT a NAZI?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 16, 2015)

No it was $60 fer the combo. 1.99 for beattle spins. I just didn't want to drives thru traffic to get to academy sports


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

BBQ place was closed. That is odd.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Bama gets his electronics from a crack house



What can i say? I'm a sucker for a bargain. 

Think i'll crank up the PS2 and shoot some lizard people with a machine gun for a few.
BBL!


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Is MT a NAZI?



Volkswagön


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> No it was $60 fer the combo. 1.99 for beattle spins. I just didn't want to drives thru traffic to get to academy sports



Don't sound bad for a good rod and reel.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 16, 2015)

I was thinkin' "The Thing"


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I bought an ambition rod and reel combo today. Y'all ever heard of ambition?



I had an ambition once


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

My ambition was


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Dern. I got cut off


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Ok. Back


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

To my


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Ambition


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

I want


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

To too 2


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Flop this thang


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Bum ba dee duh


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Ima


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Gonna


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Have


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

22222two


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Ummmmm


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Go 4


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Another


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't forget to reset your clocks.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Bbl


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2015)

I set mine back 1/2 hour to match here.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Don't forget to reset your clocks.



Back or ahead?  Foward or backerds? Up or down? In or out?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I set mine back 1/2 hour to match here.



Werd. Mines 32 min. off


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Only 10 or so mo


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Ate


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Sevinmo


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Cixx


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Phive


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey kmc how the parents.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Yall goin to let me push it?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey boss and mug


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Fomo


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Two


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

What's up


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

What just happened mg


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2015)

Anoone know where I can buy some turkey ammo?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Robbered


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

bigelow said:


> What just happened mg



You was slick. Good won


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

I got arras


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

I need to have you to my club bigs. We'd have a hoot


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2015)

big they doing good, we set-up some more follow up visits with the doc. The other insurance company is getten them a renta truck tommarro.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

And cci mini mags


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Better be a fancy one.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2015)

Had a meetin with a lawyer firm today, Sueem,Dowe & How.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Had a meetin with a lawyer firm today, Sueem,Dowe & How.



You should have used No Thumbs Basham.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

Skip down to the pichers.  Explain to me how a regulator works? I see how he has it but I'm still confused.

http://forums.yesterdaystractors.com/viewtopic.php?p=4273407&sid=7ebdfb97e08070d09b2feb1e52f2310e


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2015)

No thumbs had no office here.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> No thumbs had no office here.



He does a lot of his business out of the trunk of his car.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Skip down to the pichers.  Explain to me how a regulator works? I see how he has it but I'm still confused.
> 
> http://forums.yesterdaystractors.com/viewtopic.php?p=4273407&sid=7ebdfb97e08070d09b2feb1e52f2310e



It regulates...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Basham has been known to chase an Ambulance. He likes to have all his paper work with him.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Skip down to the pichers.  Explain to me how a regulator works? I see how he has it but I'm still confused.
> 
> http://forums.yesterdaystractors.com/viewtopic.php?p=4273407&sid=7ebdfb97e08070d09b2feb1e52f2310e



The regulator is between the tank and the Tee. A regulator usually has a diaprahm and a spring. When you tighten the thread it puts more pressure on the diapram, kind of like putting your thumb over a water hose to adjust how hard the water comes out.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Skip down to the pichers.  Explain to me how a regulator works? I see how he has it but I'm still confused.
> 
> http://forums.yesterdaystractors.com/viewtopic.php?p=4273407&sid=7ebdfb97e08070d09b2feb1e52f2310e



Some rules of thumb for spaying is 40 psi at the nozzle. Or main line to the Ag nozzles. The regulator allows for you to turn a valve to maintain that pressure while the rest of the volume is circulated back to the tank which keeps the product agitated or in suspension.  The regulator allows a split in the flow. For example the pump would build enough pressure to blow the lines OR the spray would come out under such pressure it would look like steam and drift away.

Those 12v pumps are OK for a single nozzle spot sprayer like a 4 wheeler that does not have PTO but if you need a boom go with the roller pump on the PTO. That is the standard. Just go to Tractor Supply type place and copy what they have and build your own. Parts list: pump, hoses , Regulator, nozzles and mounting brackets and make the rest yourself. Hope we are not on the Serious forum, I forgot to look.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Is that what you are asking about T?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Rut row


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Flippin


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

To the


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Scrapy smart


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

I thought the regulators was a late 1800's gang


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 16, 2015)

Do I have to do this by my self


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey


----------



## ccherry (Mar 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Skip down to the pichers.  Explain to me how a regulator works? I see how he has it but I'm still confused.
> 
> http://forums.yesterdaystractors.com/viewtopic.php?p=4273407&sid=7ebdfb97e08070d09b2feb1e52f2310e


A hydraulic system needs a relief or regulator to dump excess fluid back to tank to keep the system from rupturing. Hope this helps


----------



## ccherry (Mar 16, 2015)

What Mt and Scrapy said


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

Still looking for a dang car.  Took tomorrow off to go looking with Mrs JB......told her she's gotta do some test drivin, then pick me up at the lake.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Them regulators are something else.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I thought the regulators was a late 1800's gang



Young guns?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

A good un will do some kinda regulating.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Do not mess with one of them if you are not properly trained.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Probably would have been just as easy to put a relief valve on the tank.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Where would whatever you were spraying go?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Some rules of thumb for spaying is 40 psi at the nozzle. Or main line to the Ag nozzles. The regulator allows for you to turn a valve to maintain that pressure while the rest of the volume is circulated back to the tank which keeps the product agitated or in suspension.  The regulator allows a split in the flow. For example the pump would build enough pressure to blow the lines OR the spray would come out under such pressure it would look like steam and drift away.
> 
> Those 12v pumps are OK for a single nozzle spot sprayer like a 4 wheeler that does not have PTO but if you need a boom go with the roller pump on the PTO. That is the standard. Just go to Tractor Supply type place and copy what they have and build your own. Parts list: pump, hoses , Regulator, nozzles and mounting brackets and make the rest yourself. Hope we are not on the Serious forum, I forgot to look.


I've already bought most of the stuff, I can build one for 1/4 of what they sell them for.


mattech said:


> Is that what you are asking about T?


It just looks like from the picture the flow would bypass the regulator, but that's the best picture I could find of the set up. Maybe I'm just looking at it wrong?


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Where would whatever you were spraying go?



Put the relief valve at the top, so only air escapes.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

mattech said:


> Probably would have been just as easy to put a relief valve on the tank.



Yea. it could be pointed at the back of your neck. I have an 8N Ford that has a relief valve on the radiator cap. When it boils over it will squirt you in the eyes. It WILL get your attention.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I've already bought most of the stuff, I can build one for 1/4 of what they sell them for.
> 
> It just looks like from the picture the flow would bypass the regulator, but that's the best picture I could find of the set up. Maybe I'm just looking at it wrong?



I don't know a lot about tractors, but from the picture, it looks as if there is two one that feeds the nozzles, and one on the frame, or at least I think that's what the black thing is.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Yea. it could be pointed at the back of your neck. I have an 8N Ford that has a relief valve on the radiator cap. When it boils over it will squirt you in the eyes. It WILL get your attention.



Lol


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

It just has the line with the cut off feeding the nozzles and the other line recirculates back into the tank to keep it mixed.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

My, aren't we serious tonight? 

I got a feeling Billy is trying to re sell me a virus protection program I bought last month. They tell me my free trial period expired tonight. But I got a LIsence code says it is good through 2-2016. But they insist on proving a point and goofing up my computer for me right now. It is Advanced Systems Care + Orion something if anybody knows about them. 
I know a little about farming implements but not much at all about computer maintenance.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> My, aren't we serious tonight?
> 
> I got a feeling Billy is trying to re sell me a virus protection program I bought last month. They tell me my free trial period expired tonight. But I got a LIsence code says it is good through 2-2016. But they insist on proving a point and goofing up my computer for me right now. It is Advanced Systems Care + Orion something if anybody knows about them.
> I know a little about farming implements but not much at all about computer maintenance.



You should put a regulator on your computer Scrapy.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 16, 2015)

you definitely don't want to be the victim of a poor regulator


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 16, 2015)

oops


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 16, 2015)

hey


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 16, 2015)

let me introduce myseff


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> It just has the line with the cut off feeding the nozzles and the other line recirculates back into the tank to keep it mixed.



After I've looked at it some more. I think its technically operating backwards. Its regulating the sprayer nozzle pressure. So if you disconnected the nozzle line the regulator really wouldn't work and it would all pump out.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

Somebody's got a broke regulator?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2015)

mattech said:


> After I've looked at it some more. I think its technically operating backwards. Its regulating the sprayer nozzle pressure. So if you disconnected the nozzle line the regulator really wouldn't work and it would all pump out.



That's kinda the way I saw it, but If it's not right then how should it be?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Most regulators protect against high pressure not low.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You should put a regulator on your computer Scrapy.



I think I already got the Maffia on it offerin me 'protection".


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 16, 2015)

where can you get a pink regulator?


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 16, 2015)

black goes with pink


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 16, 2015)

would a black one work?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> let me introduce myseff


Go ahead. Say Let's do a toast.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> where can you get a pink regulator?



That would be an irregulator.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 16, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Go ahead. Say Let's do a toast.



I'm holdin up my milla lat

Here's to havin great fun with people who have great fun...in the woods, in the field, or on the water.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That would be an irregulator.


Regulators are like computers. I don't know how they work and don't care as long as they work.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That would be an irregulator.



It's sposed to be regular 3/4 of the time


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 16, 2015)

75% ain't bad


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Regulators....... Mount up


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

I need an alias


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Way off topic


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

T.P. said:


> That's kinda the way I saw it, but If it's not right then how should it be?



Idk, honestly, the way he has it is fine, but if a nozzle blows out, your gonna dump all your chemical real quick. 

The part that runs into the tank is the regulated output. that needs to feed to the spray nozzles, and the recirculation should happen before the regulator.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

Didn't all the regulators get shot?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> I'm holdin up my milla lat
> 
> Here's to havin great fun with people who have great fun...in the woods, in the field, or on the water.



Here's to Carnation, the Milk in the can.
The Best dang milk in the whole durn land.
No teats to pull, no hay to pitch.
Just punch a hole in the son of a gun.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Aka: ?


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Im over thinking it.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Flop


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

I ain't got no fancy latte....or carnation.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Dang you jb.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Yuengling is my beer of choice.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

Is it a regulator or a one way valve, or gravity flow  on a teat?


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Ain't had one in 10 days now.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Is it a regulator or a one way valve, or gravity flow  on a teat?



He made it confusing fo sure didn't he.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 16, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Here's to Carnation, the Milk in the can.
> The Best dang milk in the whole durn land.
> No teats to pull, no hay to pitch.
> Just punch a hole in the son of a gun.



carnation does make a fine batter

and I've used it enough to get fatter

I'll chug one more and keep my feet on the floor

and kindly ask for one more if you rather


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 16, 2015)

my two left over chickun breast made fine sammiches.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

mattech said:


> Idk, honestly, the way he has it is fine, but if a nozzle blows out, your gonna dump all your chemical real quick.
> 
> The part that runs into the tank is the regulated output. that needs to feed to the spray nozzles, and the recirculation should happen before the regulator.



That's right! So there is nothing backwards about it if you look at it backwards but if you look at it forwards that's another quandary.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

mattech said:


> Dang you jb.



  Sorry man, I forgot.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

I had BBQ nachos for dinner.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Sorry man, I forgot.



Just kidding, I'm OK, my biggest challenge is Friday nights and when I'm at a party.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey mtech you try deep Eddie yet


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

mattech said:


> Just kidding, I'm OK, my biggest challenge is Friday nights and when I'm at a party.



When I went on the wagon several years back, the most difficult part was when I was grillin' without a beverage.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> That's right! So there is nothing backwards about it if you look at it backwards but if you look at it forwards that's another quandary.



Lol, that's what I like about engineering things. There are so many options, and its fun to make things work in your own way.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm not a quitter but I have gone a month or so a couple times  I do it once a year to let my liver regenerate


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Not yet bige


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Cheap date for a few weeks after


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Still lookin for a new lease  all timber company's say all property spoken for


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Not lookin good  may have to hunt wmas next season


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Or poach


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 16, 2015)

wow bbq nachos is a new one on me


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> When I went on the wagon several years back, the most difficult part was when I was grillin' without a beverage.



Since I've been doing monday-thursday on call for the last few years Friday night when I clock out its just like the world is taken off my shoulders, and I get to truly relax and have a drink or 10. I also enjoy social drinking a lot, I'm naturally very very quiet and shy, it only takes a few beers to help me relax enough to be social. Otherwise I stand in the corner by myself and just go into a shell.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 16, 2015)

nite poachers and punchers


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

How far you wanna drive and how much you wanna spend bige?


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Archer is on comedy central now. Lol that's a funny show.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> wow bbq nachos is a new one on me



We got the idea from Jim n Nicks.  Mrs JB likes to make it because it's easy......I smoke the meat, and we get creative with the leftovers.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Asked Billy if he wanted to hawg hunting, he said no he was scared of them. Said they would stab you with their teeth.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

LAter MTR.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

mattech said:


> it only takes a few beers to help me relax enough to be social.



There was a time when I couldn't stop until I was drunkest. The wagon was the best thing for me at the time.  Nowadays, I'm much more about the moderation.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

mattech said:


> Lol, that's what I like about engineering things. There are so many options, and its fun to make things work in your own way.



Like I Like bein a Liberal when it suits me, Just perspective of what's easiest explainable awayable Or Searching for Answers.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

If price is right couple hrs 500  I know that don't pay for quality


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

Caught myself and had to edit "Mrs JB" before I posted it.......almost put the real name on the internets, then errebody'd know who I am.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 16, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> We got the idea from Jim n Nicks.  Mrs JB likes to make it because it's easy......I smoke the meat, and we get creative with the leftovers.


OK now I'm back. You said jiminicks wow great stuff! Went there awhile back. The thought just never crossed my mind to put bbq over corn chips even though I love bbq and chili with cornbread and freetoes


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

bigelow said:


> If price is right couple hrs 500  I know that don't pay for quality



In May - June last year's leases come due, and those which aren't renewed will come available.  There's not much out there right now.

I'm on the lookout for something with pigs......may end up joining another club and skip the whole lease thing.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> There was a time when I couldn't stop until I was drunkest. The wagon was the best thing for me at the time.  Nowadays, I'm much more about the moderation.


Moderation=self regulator.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

I was paying 350 for my club that was way worth it 

Bear, turkey, deer, hog, and amall game plus a trout creek  and camping 

Prob is deer are scarce way over hunted the last 15 years


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> OK now I'm back. You said jiminicks wow great stuff! Went there awhile back. The thought just never crossed my mind to put bbq over corn chips even though I love bbq and chili with cornbread and freetoes



They have something there called kitchen sink nachos.  It's a pile of food.  It sounds odd, but it's a good combination.  I put everything on it that I would put on beef nachos, and add a litte BBQ sauce.

At home, we just do the chips, pork, cheese, throw it in the oven, once the cheese is melted everybody adds what they want.  It's actually really good.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Greedy prez had 30 peeps on 500 acre 


But I only seen 5 peeps during bow and maybe 6 during rifle


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm  sure there were weekday hunters though b


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

$500 gonna be hard, but I will keep my eye out down here, if your willing to drive to Monroe county.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Or poach


 If you can't hunt with the big dogs, stay on de poach.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

Poach the pooch


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 16, 2015)

we ate something called chili mac. Now bbq has me really interested next time I go to jimnnicks


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Greedy prez had 30 peeps on 500 acre
> 
> 
> But I only seen 5 peeps during bow and maybe 6 during rifle



Was he dropping membership and increasing dues?  Even if yall cut it in half it would still be 1/30....


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm poor I wish I had more options. Clubs are $ now


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> we ate something called chili mac. Now bbq has me really interested next time I go to jimnnicks



Give it a shot.....warning, the peppers they put on those nachos are crazy hot.  I'm a wimp, and pull em off.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I'm poor I wish I had more options. Clubs are $ now



If I didn't have my son hunting with me so much, I'd go all WMA.  I just grew up thinking WMA's were full of Billy's shootin' the bushes......so I have a bias against them.  Some folks do really good on em, though.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm spending less this year on hunting than I have in several years......and I'm wasting that savings on fishing gear.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

While MRs JB test drives vehicles in the mornin', I'm gonna find out if the white bass are where I left em........she's gonna pick me up before noon if she finds one for me to look at with her.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes Jb  14 members this year  prez died last year before deer season.   He was a very good guy  and I will miss him as well as the core members  we always had fun  

I did kill a 10 pt my first year along with a 7 and 2 doe  that's why I stayed on


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Asked Billy if he wanted to hawg hunting, he said no he was scared of them. Said they would stab you with their teeth.


Stab=poke, joog, gig, strike, ream, stick, make incision, slice.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 16, 2015)

I love hot and you are investing in fishing equipment that will yield a much greater return than some other options.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> I love hot and you are investing in fishing equipment that will yield a much greater return than some other options.



That's how I'm justifying it to Mrs JB.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

Where did Billy get to tonight? I in twilight zone tween deer hunters leases , Serious stuff, etc.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

Truthfully, I am able to do a lot more with the new gear that I couldn't do with the old junk.  So, it is a worthy expense.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Yes Jb  14 members this year  prez died last year before deer season.   He was a very good guy  and I will miss him as well as the core members  we always had fun
> 
> I did kill a 10 pt my first year along with a 7 and 2 doe  that's why I stayed on



Sorry to hear that.  I had to bail on a property I loved this year, had never hunted anything like it.  It's tough.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm out folks.  C y'all tomarra......hopefully with some white bass pics.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 16, 2015)

Ya'll done gone?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Where did Billy get to tonight? I in twilight zone tween deer hunters leases , Serious stuff, etc.



Billy don't come round here much no more.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Billy don't come round here much no more.



Mondays have become slow


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

I almost figures out who JB is, who was that masked man?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

Caffeine done woke me up.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

Fer some reason I just can't drank it antmore


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Mm up late, or early


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 17, 2015)

mattech said:


> Mm up late, or early


 It's that dang perspective thing kickin in again I reckon.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 17, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Fer some reason I just can't drank it antmore


 I still self regulatin, moderatin, medicatin, mediatin, meditatin, I think I'll have another.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 17, 2015)

It is for sure good that I do not get on the serious one. Can you imagine what might come out of the title about wood stains on the concrete?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2015)

Mernin y'all


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin y'all


Whaaat? an early Rizer? I think I'll step on out on de poach. Ya'll have at it.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 17, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 17, 2015)

A premature flop no doubt but I was in a hurry.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 17, 2015)

Floppin 
and lookin back over my shoulder.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 17, 2015)

Morning Scrapy or afternoon or evening whichever you like


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning Scrapy or afternoon or evening whichever you like



Half done works for me. Means I can't go off to bed yet. Think I'll have another one.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 17, 2015)

I got to get up and do it allagain tomorrow. Caught 200 swinging heads and put nose tongues on them and most I shot wormer in but some I did not. I think I got took advantage of some by the guy doing the dehorning. He was a stand offish kind of a guy and I could tell it. He did not like his job.  He vomited a bunch. He might have been sick. He sent out for a hero at I-95 , ate a bite and could not eat it , what with hair burnin smells going on. He gave the rest to me.   I only got two hands, catch head in one against a hip, catch nose with other, then swap hands and do wormin on a gloable scale, gloable worming they got to calling it. But I would have to lay the hero on top of the headgate and only got a bite every so often. I got tuckered out. When I was a younger man I could do twice that many. Hero never hit the ground. They have always said, even before there was a hero, that nothing was dirty till it hit the ground.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2015)

Scrapy wid da wormin cows and heifers while eatin a hogie sammich flop.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2015)

Not real sure why I'm here.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 17, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Not real sure why I'm here.


De hornin and castratin and giving shots, catching heads or grabbing noses and  drenching most likely . Just pick you out a task you can do and stick with it or trade it off with a feller that can't hold up.
Some time a fairy is needed with a pad and pencil to keep count. Maybe stay hid back in the coral where somebody got to keep a bunch of 'em joog up tight in de shoot.

May be another main jawb I neglect to point out is the separerater gate swinger separating cows from heifers and heifers from bullions . Most any fool knows a Bull from a cow but not all as I have discovered about dark. Someone traded off a relatively simple task to an incompetent.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 17, 2015)

Me and the veterinarian ain't got to get back down there till one PM. 

But about now the other crew is about saddling up with chaps and whips and chains and things and bad dogs and such.

Some difference though between now and back yonder. We rode $50  Marsh tackeys. They did OK workin cows but they were not cowponies. The dogs were bad but you could talk to them. Or take a whip to them if need be.

Today, half the 4 times as big a crew is females , with whips and chains and things and full breed bad dogs you might as well not say a word to neither one.

We ain't talkin but maybe 500 total head now versus 5,000 head back then. Would take us 9 days.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 17, 2015)

Just between us, their dogs are not as mean as them and more attractive but that just might be me.

A neck reigning horse is a horse is a horse of course.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm back.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2015)

Love me a perty dog.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 17, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Love me a perty dog.


 Broader than the saddle ? Pretty.?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

Scrappy marathon poster!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

Getting ready to head out and see if the white bass and hybrids are bitin.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

mattech said:


> Mm up late, or early



Woke up early now up early again.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm gonna have to start getting hard again, customers that don't want to pay.Do work for them and they say I'll get with you later.Never hear from them later and have to call them and say I need my monies.I tell them if you go shopping at wal marts do you tell the check out girl I'll get with you later?If you go to burger king do you tell the winder woman I'll  get you later on this big mac?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

Gonna have to get me a hand tattoo that says Pay Up Sucka!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2015)

Kill/Love on the fingers helps me.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2015)

Neck tats work great also. Something with a knife and blood seems to work best.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Neck tats work great also. Something with a knife and blood seems to work best.



Black wider spiders and skulls.........


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2015)

Gotta be prison tat styled too. Money tats get no respect.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

Snakes


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2015)

You need the "last guy that owed me money cost me 3 years and all I got was this lousy neck tat" look.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

I must have sucka tattooed across my forehead!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2015)

It happens. Some folks can live can live quite well with themselves after not paying someone.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

GL with the fishing FH


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2015)

get it on paper


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2015)

add-ons extry


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

They ask me to do work for them.It aint like I force them.Guy told me yesterday He's heading to work and have fun.I tell him i'll be finished around five what time you gonna be home so I can get paid?He brought me the money,he's one of the good guys.
I wonder what theses jokers would say if they boss told them on payday......I'll get with you later.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2015)

mechanics lien


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks fuzzy!!!


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2015)

there was a point where all my customers were referred by other customers.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2015)

i would screen them with one statement


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2015)

I may not be the cheapest


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2015)

if they brought up budget, I knew they intended to pay


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2015)

mownin


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

They always pay but it's the chasing and excuses I hate.I've only had one guy in 25 years really try and stiff me,but my wife saw him at the grocery store one day and confronted right then and there, a year later.He wrote her a check.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

I think he's into stiffing illegals now.....He had the nerve later  to call me up and ask me if I would do some work for him.I told him I wasn't doing any charity work at this time.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

I hope I see a good fight at the ramp today............They say hey you running over my lines and I tell they hey can you read?The sign say no fishing from unloading/loading dock.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 17, 2015)

T.P. said:


> It happens. Some folks can live can live quite well with themselves after not paying someone.



Sure does. Had a guy one time owed me say 10K for consulting on a thousand acre tract that he did not buy after I told him the land was not worth a poot in general and had other government issues that could be foreseen.

Never the less, I saw him coming down his three mile long driveway. and begged him for my money. Because I had bought 11 acres that joined me for 6K with land as collateral. Then I bought a historic house and had it moved and had a signature loan on like 3K. I did get behind so I needed money; 3K out of the 10K would have been fine. Anyway , in the driveway , he told me and showed me a $200K wad of money and said he owed it all to the bank and that he had 30 minutes to get it there or else. Even if he did get it there on time it was only going to buy him another 90 days. So I watched my money go down the road in a cloud of dust ,to the bank. The following Monday I got a certified letter from the bank about my piddly 3K loan. Going to sue me to high heaven and all that kind of stuff.  So I cut some  timber off off some other land I owned and marched right in that bank and paid them 3K on the barrel head . Let me tell you. I have never been so proud to tell a banker to kiss it. I still owed three K. But I did not pay it all off. I let that stupid moron sweat it out if I was going to pay it because the old house I bought was not on a piece of land he had a mortgage on. I'd run 15 days late sometimes most of the time just to make his little banker buttocks  sweat. SUE ME? BIG SHOT OVER 3K ???? 
Stay tuned. station break time. 

Since then and according to my story I tell to folks that might want loans, I have probably kept that bank from getting several million dollars worth of business. I feel like I am doing a community service and I don't care. In fact , I  like it and they deserve it. Advertisin as your friendly loco'l  bank and stuff. Liers.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I hope I see a good fight at the ramp today............They say hey you running over my lines and I tell they hey can you read?The sign say no fishing from unloading/loading dock.



I have had a few "encounters"



What's great is the four guys who refuse to teach their wives or girlfwends to dock the boat or drop them off or how to back a trailer and there's no room at the dock so I can have mrs mtr hold the boat while I back the trailer down.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 17, 2015)

Got a builder that owes me $3600 right now. He best be cuttin me a check tuday


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> I have had a few "encounters"
> 
> 
> 
> What's great is the four guys who refuse to teach their wives or girlfwends to dock the boat or drop them off or how to back a trailer and there's no room at the dock so I can have mrs mtr hold the boat while I back the trailer down.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 17, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Got a builder that owes me $3600 right now. He best be cuttin me a check tuday



Get hard with him Guth!!!!!!!
I'm outta here yall have a good one.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 17, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Got a builder that owes me $3600 right now. He best be cuttin me a check tuday


Or else?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 17, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Or else?



Or else , What?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 17, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> add-ons extry



Had an electrician one time rewiring my old house. He looked me straight in the eye after 6 months and said a rhyme. " If you wanna go fass, it will coss your     ."

I recon everybody has to make a buck and the faster ones, the better.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Or else , What?



or else he'll try again!


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Had an electrician one time rewiring my old house. He looked me straight in the eye after 6 months and said a rhyme. " If you wanna go fass, it will coss your     ."



wallet?


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2015)

Bass?


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2015)

gas?


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2015)

i love puzzles


----------



## oops1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Murnin


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 17, 2015)

mernin????


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

That's the most catching up I've done this early.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Scrapy wrote a book.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2015)

Booyah!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

i'm here


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Its missing a regulator


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Floating stairs?


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey mud


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2015)

TP your elevation refractor suppression module is ready


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice pic Tp,


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

what is it


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

I got a confession


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

I've been laundering money from myself


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

I feel bad about it


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

I may turn myself in


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2015)

mattech said:


> Floating stairs?



Booyah! The dude building them told me he'd quit if I ever told him to build another set. He said it was too much work for a stupid set of stairs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey Hey Hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Sup TP


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

turn yourself in to yourself technomatt


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Booyah! The dude building them told me he'd quit if I ever told him to build another set. He said it was too much work for a stupid set of stairs.



That just means you charge more to build them, give the guy a small bonus to make them.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

It's the right thing to do


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Tp hires quitters


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Sure is cold up here in the UFO this morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

oh, yeh syug


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

hfH


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm so ashamed of myself nitram


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2015)

TP you do good work. But... i think you may have a prollem. Without pontoons, those stairs are gonna sink.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

Morning been reading back


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Whose back?


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Baby got back?


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Back from the future?


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Back to back


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Front to back?


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Back from the past


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

back in black?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

backstreet's back?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

If I didn't know better I'd say
y'all dranking early


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

Matt your doing good, don't know if I could do it.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

bbl


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2015)

Hay!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2015)

backstreet boys?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2015)

Brokeback mountain?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2015)

horseback?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2015)

outback?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2015)

backdoor?


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks krun


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Back flop


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Whew, I got nervous there for a second


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Back from the dead


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

OK, I'm back


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

I was gone, but now I'm back


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

I know this forum like the back of my hand


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Sometimes members leave, but they always come back.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

I had a friend stab me in the back


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

I never turn my back to him now.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

He was also an Indian giver.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

He gave me a toy one day and took it back the next.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Then once he stole a toy of mine, but his mom made him give it back.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Then one day we were riding bikes.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

He flipped and landed on his back.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

I said, I'll get my mom, I'll be right back.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

I ran all the way around the house and sent in the back door


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

I said mom, come quick Wayne wrecked his bike and landed on his back.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

She was on the phone and told the person she will call them right back.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

When we got to him, she sent me back to the house to get a first aid kit.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

When I found it in the back of the cabinet, I took it back to the scene of the accident.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

His back tire was bent


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

When he landed on his back, the bike fell down the hill.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

My mom helped him walk back to the house.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

She had a couch on the back porch, she sat him there.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

She was actually talking to his mom, so she called her back.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

OK, I'll finish the story later.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey mud


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Billy is racing Nigerian racing dwarf goats.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

Good looking stares TP


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

hey.....I'm not dead but I almost was.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

first post in herra............


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

What happened rydert


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

mattech said:


> What happened rydert



got in front of the skeet throwing arm.......with my chest


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Ouch


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

yep.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Steph told me durt cried like a kid who lost his favorite toy


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

dog stepped on the remote.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Steph told me durt cried like a kid who lost his favorite toy



I wasn't able to cry.....I couldn't breathe


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

That could have stopped your heart


----------



## ccherry (Mar 17, 2015)

Dang Dert that stinks


----------



## ccherry (Mar 17, 2015)

MT quit drankin and picked up another habit I believe........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

durt said hes tough.  knocked breath out of him but bent the arm on skeet slanger, he duh man


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

mattech said:


> That could have stopped your heart



yeah....I actually got out of that lucky.....compared to what could have happened..


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> durt said hes tough.  knocked breath out of him but bent the arm on skeet slanger, he duh man



he duh idjit........


----------



## ccherry (Mar 17, 2015)

Boss must be havin trouble countin cows today


----------



## oops1 (Mar 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> dog stepped on the remote.....



Dang... Your dog is mean. Glad it weren't worse


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

while I was laying on the ground, the dog was looking at me like....."what you doing?"


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2015)

Self moderation here.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2015)

Well what were you doing?


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Flop


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

trying to breath.....and make sure I wasn't dead


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

ccherry said:


> MT quit drankin and picked up another habit I believe........



I do not freebase


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2015)

I do not freebase either.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 17, 2015)

Basin' is never free.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

I aint jump'n off a base/


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

Glad you ok dirt.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

They a krewl bunch when accidents happen.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

Derts dog don't like him.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 17, 2015)

Dang dirt. Glad you ok


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 17, 2015)

Hae hey hay


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 17, 2015)

Lftt


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 17, 2015)

Where'd errebody go


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 17, 2015)

Alright biniss is done. Back to work


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

Glad your ok Dert


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

Happy St Patty's Day Billy's


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

time to drank some guinessess


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Did you go to the Doctor Ridirt? You might have pulled something.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey Bo$$


----------



## oops1 (Mar 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Did you go to the Doctor Ridirt? You might have pulled something.



Don't say pull around dirt... He's a lil gun shy


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Afternoon Martin


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Sposed to be close to 80 up here today. If the river went down enough I might go fishing.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Need some fresh fishes to eat.


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Did you go to the Doctor Ridirt? You might have pulled something.



a broke rib and a chipped sternum.....I could see the broke rib but couldn't see no chip on my sternum....I told the doc that and he said I need to stick to engineering


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

A stringer of Smallmouths would hit the spot.


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Don't say pull around dirt... He's a lil gun shy



that's cruel.....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> a broke rib and a chipped sternum.....I could see the broke rib but couldn't see no chip on my sternum....I told the doc that and he said I need to stick to engineering



Broke rib is a painful thing. You will try everything to get in the right position to get some relief.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Did you get some good meds Ridirt.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> that's cruel.....



Too soon? 


Apologies


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

oops there he is.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Don't cough or sneeze Ridirt.


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Did you get some good meds Ridirt.



no...that stuff always makes me sick to my stomach..just ibuprofen...


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Don't cough or sneeze Ridirt.



true this........


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

I am surprised that here are not a lot more injuries with Skeet slangers than there seems to be.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 17, 2015)

How are you today.. Bo$$?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm back. Had some unfinished binness


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 17, 2015)

yelloh??


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I am surprised that here are not a lot more injuries with Skeet slangers than there seems to be.



I am (was)very careful...it was a perfect set of circumstances for this to happen...first time I've been hurt and I've messed with these things for years.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Broke rib aint no fun dert...sucks


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2015)

Ridirt got plowed by a slinger.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Broke rib aint no fun dert...sucks



Bad part is that there is nothing much they can do for them.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Pappy peek in.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 17, 2015)

herro


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 17, 2015)

Pappy was reading how dirt wants to enter the local rasslin match.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 17, 2015)

I see ole flop thief is hangin around today


----------



## oops1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Howdy.. Pappy


----------



## oops1 (Mar 17, 2015)

You goin to PSJ this year?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 17, 2015)

I doubt it... I done traveled enuff to suit me for a few days.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 17, 2015)

near nuff a flop


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 17, 2015)

flop


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 17, 2015)

Martin must be nappin, cause that was one of those lay up type  flops.  He usually don't miss them


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Sup pappy


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 17, 2015)

wuz you nappin Martin?


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey pappy


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Last night at bb I was talking to my sons coach about how his glove is too small. So I tell him to leave it in the van and I'll try and exchange it. After I look at it, I realize he grabbed his t-ball glove. Smh.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 17, 2015)

hey Mat

that boy don't need no glove... tell him to get tough


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

nah but I'm in a work meeting


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

dont get paid for flops...unfortunately


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 17, 2015)

Here I Iz!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

atoy evol....wassup


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 17, 2015)

if flops paid, we could all stay in hera and make a goot livin


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> hey Mat
> 
> that boy don't need no glove... tell him to get tough



He needs something to toss around the outfield while the kids are batting.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Been on the phone with Pharmacy and insurance company all morning. This is frustrating I want to just go outside and scream. If the Gubmint don't do any better with Obama care than they do with Medicare yall better start putting back a lot more for retirement. Either that or just be broke when you retire.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2015)

I just gimped a turkey, it flew off wid a leg hangin goin sideways while flyin. Them Stewart co. turkeys are tuff.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I just gimped a turkey, it flew off wid a leg hangin goin sideways while flyin. Them Stewart co. turkeys are tuff.



your supposed to chootem in da head


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2015)

It was just pass the clay mudhole that matt plays in wid the van.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2015)

I was aimin at the head.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2015)

Hit a pine wid the shot, better take a pic an send it to the timber com.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Hit a pine wid the shot, better take a pic an send it to the timber com.



And do it before the end of the day. That way they can keep up with them.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Been on the phone with Pharmacy and insurance company all morning. This is frustrating I want to just go outside and scream. If the Gubmint don't do any better with Obama care than they do with Medicare yall better start putting back a lot more for retirement. Either that or just be broke when you retire.




I feel like we are on a one way track to being a third world country. I try not to think about it.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

What chall doing


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey KRun.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey Boss, happy St. Patty's


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Hey Boss, happy St. Patty's



A nice Irish song from some nice looking ladies.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Happy st patty!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

st patty flopper for ya lads


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

almost done with work....time for a proper pint of guiness and a shot of whiskey


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Got to go to the WW tonight to fill out my NCAA BB brackets. Like I know anything bout Basketball.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Yo!


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

Boss done made me cry,


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

I love that song.


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

hey Karun..


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Sorry KRun, it is a beautiful song though.


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

ole KyDawg mabe me cry one time when he outrun my best racing chicken.....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Them old girls can sing too.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> ole KyDawg mabe me cry one time when he outrun my best racing chicken.....



Never did tell you but my Chicken was  on performance enhancing drugs.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

A revved up Rooster you could say.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Hit a pine wid the shot, better take a pic an send it to the timber com.



dat $100


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Doped up dominecker.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm having to werk.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

That chicken was so high the coop wouldn't hold him.


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

I knew something was goin on........


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

his chicken legs were just too,to big........


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

I want my money back.........


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> I want my money back.........



Told you not to bet the rent and grocery money Ridirt.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

This one's done shut it down


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

I thought steroids were bad for um ... Roosters.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

All the chicken you buy have steroids in them now. I was the first, and should have patented it.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

They make a


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm in Texas today...going for some bbq tonight.  Not mattech's place but it's pretty darn good I'll tell you what.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Rudy's country store doesn't mess around when it comes to brisket


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

It's the real deal


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Real as it gets.  I'm gona shoot me a Rio Grande turkey this afternoon


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

You can shoot em over bait


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Corn feeder goes off at 5pm...i better not be late


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

$100 you can shoot 1 turkey and unlimited pigs.  I don't know how many pigs that is but it sounds like a lot.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

pew pew pew pew pew


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

got my AR15 sighted in...won't miss like K


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Sup technomattech


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

those bass tacos were pretty durn good last night


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

blackened the filets in creole seasoning and butter on a smoking hot cast irun pan


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

add on some trimmings and those suckers were goooood


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

tell u what i dont know why people throw them back


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

easy to catch, easy to clean, abundant, and they taste good


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

win win win win


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

all u need to catch em is wait till they on the bed and get a castnet


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

or a 30-06


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

gota account for the difraction though


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Nitram gotz me all kinds of jelous.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

River still to high to fish.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Have you been to redneck heaven?


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

I think Friday is pastie day


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

so adjust your scope accordingly


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Sure wish I could kill Rio gobbler


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

not yet...im only here for about 24 hours


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

i wan to as well mattech...season opens here in a couple weeks.  they shoot them over feeders though.  I don't know if I would like that.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Kinda takes all the fun out of it


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

we will see i might come back when seasons open


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

fly out with a cooler and a gun.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Shoot em before they make it to the feeder.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Just hide the gun in your carry-on.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Tell them TSA folks they are invading on your freedom.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Make a scene, they will get wmberassed and let you go.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm smoking my corn beef today,
hope it comes out ok, new recipe


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

smoked the cabbage too


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

everyone left me


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

all by myself again


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

I closed out the last
one not gonna do this one.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm herea krun


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 17, 2015)

We could push it to the end and then we can start two new ones


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Why two new ones?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Why not 3?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Or 4?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Or 5?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Or 7?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Or flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

kapppooooooooyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 17, 2015)

Goot one nitram


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

Nitram been ignoring me


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thats goothrie


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

he be flopping left then right


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Srry karen, no time to backread today


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

That's ok, don't matter none


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

still in this meeting...not guiness time just yet


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

You skipped six


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

I guess I'll get over it. Let me
think yes I'll be ok.LOL


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

I like to skip around mattech


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

I skipped 9 too tu tew to II 2


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 17, 2015)

This one is on far. Won't be long now. Who's got the next one


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Not it


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

flop?


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

lock it...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

whats up shortrib


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

85 degrees in Kite


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

now we got MVP, shortstackz, and shortrib


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> whats up shortrib



not lol-ing....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

wonder who will get a nickname next


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

maybe techno matt


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

maybe a little lol-ing.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

flop


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

erer


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

erer flop up top^^^^


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Last


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

lock er down


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

as acting moderator for the day....I say get outta herra...it's closed


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Sure thing


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey Bo$$....shut her down


----------

